# A new breed of SCB coming - April 2015.



## ESCB Factory

.


----------



## RedXCross

This will be a very nice addition! can't wait to see it, I believe this is what Todd was telling me about several months back.


----------



## jmack

Oh man cant wait!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Care to pm me details before i pull the trigger on a new rig....


----------



## wooman

That one is going to be a game changer


----------



## fattyflattie

Hold on, 2cool says the cats are faster, shallower, and ride better than everything else out there? Cloud of air fiberglass magic carpet ride and all that. 

FWIW I'm tickled pink there's another solid Vhull contender. Fingers crossed 22-24' and not a 20 boca type.


----------



## jmack

fattyflattie said:


> Hold on, 2cool says the cats are faster, shallower, and ride better than everything else out there? Cloud of air fiberglass magic carpet ride and all that.
> 
> FWIW I'm tickled pink there's another solid Vhull contender. Fingers crossed 22-24' and not a 20 boca type.


X2 on the 22-24'


----------



## Jerry-rigged

fattyflattie said:


> Hold on, 2cool says the cats are faster, shallower, and ride better than everything else out there? Cloud of air fiberglass magic carpet ride and all that.
> 
> *FWIW I'm tickled pink there's another solid Vhull contender. Fingers crossed 22-24' *and not a 20 boca type.


Right, because there is just no selection in the other 10,297 22'-24' center console bay boats on the market now... :rotfl:

Mostly joking - Good luck to SCB in this crowded segment, I am sure you boat will be very nice!


----------



## Im Headed South

fattyflattie said:


> Hold on, 2cool says the cats are faster, shallower, and ride better than everything else out there? Cloud of air fiberglass magic carpet ride and all that.
> 
> FWIW I'm tickled pink there's another solid Vhull contender. Fingers crossed 22-24' and not a 20 boca type.


My bet it won't be as fast with the same engine or draft shallower as a Stingray but I'm sure it will ride better in rough water, I think you'll be happy with the size . Folks should have known Eric would have something up his sleeve to match a new Mercury product .


----------



## ShallowRed

Im Headed South said:


> My bet it won't be as fast with the same engine or draft shallower as a Stingray but I'm sure it will ride better in rough water, I think you'll be happy with the size . Folks should have known Eric would have something up his sleeve to match a new Mercury product .


Pretty good guess :flag:

I cant wait to see it on the water SCB!


----------



## Hardwired

It won't have to match specs of a 300 with a 400 on it.


----------



## fattyflattie

Jerry-rigged said:


> Right, because there is just no selection in the other 10,297 22'-24' center console bay boats on the market now... :rotfl:
> 
> Mostly joking - Good luck to SCB in this crowded segment, I am sure you boat will be very nice!


Well, there's a lot of 22-24 boats, but only a handful of Yellowfins, Morada's, Barkers, etc. YF's already got a 24' with a 400 running around, will be cool to see an SCB as well. Carbon fiber and Kevlar makeup, 400's. The bar is being raised constantly on the high end.

If I was looking for a Sea Fox I would be less enthused.


----------



## bjmillet

The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikedeleon

Probably gonna be a very well built and thought out boat. My question is, how many HP do you really need to go catch reds and trout if this rig has 400 HP on it? To each is own, they make slick boats.


----------



## Stuart

mikedeleon said:


> My question is, how many HP do you really need to go catch reds and trout if this rig has 400 HP on it? To each is own, they make slick boats.


If they have tournaments where you have to fish withing a 15 mile radius of the launch, you'll need about 50 hoespower. Lol. It has gotten kind of silly, but like you said, to each their own, if that's what they want to spend their money on, more power to them. Pardon the pun


----------



## Jeff SATX

Same reason there are 400hp half ton trucks, triple meat cheese burgers, 9% beers, 10 ball bearing reels, 3oz rods, Redwing boots, and 30rd magazines for my semi automatic rifle.

'MERICA


----------



## Whipray

Stuart said:


> If they have tournaments where you have to fish withing a 15 mile radius of the launch, you'll need about 50 hoespower. Lol. It has gotten kind of silly, but like you said, to each their own, if that's what they want to spend their money on, more power to them. Pardon the pun


Still cheaper than tournament kingfishing


----------



## southbay

Really like your bow design, should offer a fairly dry ride. Nice!


----------



## WADER13

Jeff SATX said:


> Same reason there are 400hp half ton trucks, triple meat cheese burgers, 9% beers, 10 ball bearing reels, 3oz rods, Redwing boots, and 30rd magazines for my semi automatic rifle.
> 
> 'MERICA


Exactly


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Coming soon...*

April 2015.


----------



## theyallbreak

Double stepped, hope its not squirrely


----------



## Buckmark 1

Morada 22 Hull?


----------



## ATX 4x4

Awesome stuff!


----------



## bjmillet

It's April! And no fooling!!


----------



## Joker74

Lets see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elgatogus

Come on man.... Ya killing us...

April fools...


----------



## FishAfrica

I agree it is April and we want to see it!


----------



## TexasBucker

I've seen it! It's going to change the game as much as much as the Stingray and Recon did! Maybe more!


----------



## letsgofishbro

That's what I like to hear. Sure well see it blowing roosters across clear lake soon.


----------



## fattyflattie

TexasBucker said:


> I've seen it! It's going to change the game as much as much as the Stingray and Recon did! Maybe more!


There were women in Havasu riding in stingrays long before anyone on the Texas coast. Not sure I follow?


----------



## bjmillet

Well?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Update*

Thanks for the interest!

We are expecting the jackplates to arrive any day now, so we can mount up the motor & finish the Rigging.

Should complete the boat next week, and will post up full pics and data sap.

This new boat and others we be at Rock the Dock in Aransas Pass, April 24-26.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Days away.*

If all goes well, we may be days away.


----------



## jreynolds

Dang this is a tease.


----------



## TexasBucker

Gonna be a game changer!


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Ain't gonna change nothin...just another overpriced speed boat. 

Rather see Tran build a 18 Babycat fishing boat.


----------



## calphil

I'll take one in about 15 years .. Used lol


----------



## WADER13

spooksupeRipple said:


> Ain't gonna change nothin...just another overpriced speed boat.
> 
> Rather see Tran build a 18 Babycat fishing boat.


Tran already has an 18' cat. Or they used to anyway.

And believe it or not they aren't "over priced"....expensive yes, but you get what you pay for with SCB. I have one and so do about 7 of my buddies. 
The rigging, finish, components, details, fabrication on some of them, and time spent on each boat make them what they are. You can get a boat that will take you fishing for less than half of what an SCB costs. But you can also buy a car to drive around in for a fraction of what a Mercedes Benz costs also.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Congrats wader13. They are real nice boats.


----------



## Flat Natural Born

WADER13 said:


> Tran already has an 18' cat. Or they used to anyway.
> 
> And believe it or not they aren't "over priced"....expensive yes, but you get what you pay for with SCB. I have one and so do about 7 of my buddies.
> 
> The rigging, finish, components, details, fabrication on some of them, and time spent on each boat make them what they are. You can get a boat that will take you fishing for less than half of what an SCB costs. But you can also buy a car to drive around in for a fraction of what a Mercedes Benz costs also.


This is true,I have a very nice majek extreme and the craftsmanship compared to a scb is very noticeable when you look under the hatches!not saying that Majek isn't a great boat and suits my needs great but scb makes it look like I built it in my garage by myself with a bunch of scap wires and no wire cutters or a soldering gun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc

spooksupeRipple said:


> Ain't gonna change nothin...just another overpriced speed boat.
> 
> Rather see Tran build a 18 Babycat fishing boat.


 There's always one!!


----------



## patwilson

:rotfl:



cc said:


> There's always one!!


----------



## spooksupeRipple

You'll see someone fishing the Laguna Madre from one of these next. With a casting platform on each fork in the front. Lol


----------



## Stuart

spooksupeRipple said:


> You'll see someone fishing the Laguna Madre from one of these next. With a casting platform on each fork in the front. Lol


These guys actually fish? Or do they just run the ditch seeing who can throw the biggest rooster tail? Lol


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Mercury Racing 400R*

Lot of nice features & details in this motor:


----------



## ESCB Factory

*400R*

.


----------



## JustinCorbell

post a picture of the dang boat already! sheesh!


----------



## Kyle 1974

Flat Natural Born said:


> This is true,I have a very nice majek extreme and the craftsmanship compared to a scb is very noticeable when you look under the hatches!not saying that Majek isn't a great boat and suits my needs great but scb makes it look like I built it in my garage by myself with a bunch of scap wires and no wire cutters or a soldering gun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're right, I have a majek too, and it's finished very nice, but SCB is a notch above... the wiring and plumbing jobs are like art work.


----------



## DSL_PWR

JustinCorbell said:


> post a picture of the dang boat already! sheesh!


what fun would that be?


----------



## efish

6400 to 7000 rpm hmmmmmmm


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Kyle 1974 said:


> you're right, I have a majek too, and it's finished very nice, but SCB is a notch above... the wiring and plumbing jobs are like art work.


Im an electrician. I'll crimp, soder and heat shrink all your electric wiring on your majek for 30000$-40000$ to make it like a 80000$ scb. SCB hulls are badass. I like that 18 scb with the open back. I'll have to hit the lotto first


----------



## bigfishtx

Wonder what they will do if the thing won't even get on top once they sea trial it?


----------



## Flat Natural Born

spooksupeRipple said:


> Im an electrician. I'll crimp, soder and heat shrink all your electric wiring on your majek for 30000$-40000$ to make it like a 80000$ scb. SCB hulls are badass. I like that 18 scb with the open back. I'll have to hit the lotto first


Sounds like a good deal will you take a check after you finish? I'm not sure I'd like the scb with the open back though I've already had about $500 worth of gear fly out of my boat.didnt take long before I learned that everything has to be in a hatch or tied down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spooksupeRipple

^lol


----------



## Jerry-rigged

bigfishtx said:


> Wonder what they will do if the thing won't even get on top once they sea trial it?


Easy, they sell the molds, and redesign. SCB's rejects are other builders "wonder hulls" LOL


----------



## Im Headed South

Jerry-rigged said:


> Easy, they sell the molds, and redesign. SCB's rejects are other builders "wonder hulls" LOL


:cheers: that's awesome lol.


----------



## doughboy361

Can someone tell me while Texas boat builder doesn't do like a 2 or 3 piece construction hull like east coast builders? Transcat, Shoal Cat, Dragel, Haynie just to name a few with that splatter paint deck.


----------



## t-tung

Why would they? All a liner does is take up deck space and give you more compartments to store/lose unnecessary **** in.


----------



## trouthammer

Jerry-rigged said:


> Easy, they sell the molds, and redesign. SCB's rejects are other builders "wonder hulls" LOL


Care to give names?


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Sweet boat trouthammer


----------



## RedXCross

LMAO, Awesome T



t-tung said:


> Why would they? All a liner does is take up deck space and give you more compartments to store/lose unnecessary **** in.


----------



## Kyle 1974

doughboy361 said:


> Can someone tell me while Texas boat builder doesn't do like a 2 or 3 piece construction hull like east coast builders? Transcat, Shoal Cat, Dragel, Haynie just to name a few with that splatter paint deck.


The liner doesn't really serve a purpose... next time you're digging around one, look way up underneath through a hatch and see how unfinished those boats are. They can actually make those most of those liner boats cheaper than a rolled gunnel due to not finishing the boat out, but just gluing a plastic lid on top of it.


----------



## Lone-Star

doughboy361 said:


> Can someone tell me while Texas boat builder doesn't do like a 2 or 3 piece construction hull like east coast builders? Transcat, Shoal Cat, Dragel, Haynie just to name a few with that splatter paint deck.


 How does that add to the fishability of the boat? Not a rhetorical question, I would like to know if it does in some way. All I can tell is it takes up deck space and adds maintenance time.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

trouthammer said:


> Care to give names?


LMAOâ€¦Pot Stirrer. :rotfl: Where did i put the da* popcornâ€¦.O there it is, who wants some ? With or without butter ?


----------



## cc

Another work of craftsmanship by SCB! I think that's what this thread was about!! Can't wait to see more Eric!


----------



## B&C

RedXCross said:


> LMAO, Awesome T


I agree but wish my xtreme had rod lockers.


----------



## Stuart

t-tung said:


> Why would they? All a liner does is take up deck space and give you more compartments to store/lose unnecessary **** in.


??????????? For example, I've never seen a liner boat with a raised console with storage compartments (that stay wet) all underneath it. If you ask Texas builders why they don't do liners, they'll tell you that their customers demand and "need" custom storage and layouts that a liner doesn't allow. Give me a break. I'll take a liner boat any day, and I'll never own a splatter, rolled edge boat again.


----------



## djohn71

B&C said:


> I agree but wish my xtreme had rod lockers.


The 25 does, you can always upgrade

Having had liner, rolled gunnel, and rolled with a cap, I love the ease of cleaning the splatter and the finish and storage added with the cap on mine. If you don't like a non liner boat, there are plenty of Pathfinders and Scouts out there to keep you happy.

Eric, look forward to seeing your finished product, hope it is at the Rudy's Saturday. I'm sure the fit and finish will be five star like your other boats.


----------



## t-tung

Stuart said:


> ??????????? For example, I've never seen a liner boat with a raised console with storage compartments (that stay wet) all underneath it. If you ask Texas builders why they don't do liners, they'll tell you that their customers demand and "need" custom storage and layouts that a liner doesn't allow. Give me a break. I'll take a liner boat any day, and I'll never own a splatter, rolled edge boat again.


Define "custom" storage. You mean empty space with a pretty lid to stash/lose unnecessary **** in? You're on a boat in the water. What needs to stay dry that can't fit in a dry bag? I have "plenty" of dry storage on my 22' bayboat but then again I'm not backing down on 400# marlin like your east coast boat building idols are. hwell:


----------



## doughboy361

My point is if you have a boat like the YF24 Or Barker 26 next to a shoal water, Haynie, or even SCB there a big difference in cosmetic look of exterior. I am not talking bad about texas boat builder I love the scb boat but just wondering.


----------



## t-tung

And for the record, cutting 16 1x2 holes in a deck and filling them with plastic lids and calling it "custom" is retarded. That's not what I'm talking about


----------



## t-tung

doughboy361 said:


> My point is if you have a boat like the YF24 Or Barker 26 next to a shoal water, Haynie, or even SCB there a big difference in cosmetic look of exterior. I am not talking bad about texas boat builder I love the scb boat but just wondering.


New Water? I'll go out on a limb and say the "east coast" is a lot more vain than Texas. Linered boats are "pretty". Nice parking lot appeal.


----------



## gaw623

I just read through 8 pages of peoples BS and did not see the boat yet!


----------



## Skuff Daddy

gaw623 said:


> I just read through 8 pages of peoples BS and did not see the boat yet!


 No kidding!!


----------



## Durtjunkee

*Woo hoo!*

yes!


----------



## C.Hern5972

sure wished they would just post it.


----------



## bigfishtx

t-tung said:


> Why would they? All a liner does is take up deck space and give you more compartments to store/lose unnecessary **** in.


Lol.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

trouthammer said:


> Care to give names?


Not really a secret, and not a scandal, I think. The whole saga was posted on 2-cool in real time as it happened.


----------



## RedXCross

agh yes, the internet!


----------



## Profish00

This aint it.


----------



## bigfishtx

gaw623 said:


> I just read through 8 pages of peoples BS and did not see the boat yet!


9 pages of BS now!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

bigfishtx said:


> 9 pages of BS now!


Nonsenseâ€¦Who says we can't make it 10.


----------



## Stuart

t-tung said:


> Why would they? All a liner does is take up deck space and give you more compartments to store/lose unnecessary **** in.


SCBs first boats were liner boats. JS


----------



## trouthammer

Copano/Aransas said:


> LMAOâ€¦Pot Stirrer. :rotfl: Where did i put the da* popcornâ€¦.O there it is, who wants some ? With or without butter ?


naw, not stirring the pot just wondering if they meant the hull Chris had that he bought from Eric then sold it to FatCat. Because if that was the one they were referring to they are talking out there ***.

Just a note on the liner issue. When Blazer Bay (Florida) really started pumping their boats in Corpus one of the FIRST things the guides did was convince them to dump the liner. Its a fishing boat and while liners are pretty they add weight.


----------



## Sgrem

Using the boat is fun....cleaning the boat is a necessary evil but not fun. I will take my Haynie any day over my Parker just due to the cleaning that will follow.


----------



## InfamousJ

A new breed of SCB maybe coming by - April 30 2015.


----------



## t-tung

Stuart said:


> SCBs first boats were liner boats. JS


I wonder why they aren't anymore?? Hmmm


----------



## bigfishtx

t-tung said:


> I wonder why they aren't anymore?? Hmmm


Why not ask them? Liners add weight and cost. I promise there are plenty of fisherman that would pay extra for a nice gel coat finish though.

You can't just say rolled edge boats are superior in every way because they are not.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Hello page 10.  BTW Trout hammer nice sled, saw it the other day in AP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart

Are y'all sure about liner boats weighing more? A rolled edge boat has a floor and raised decks just like a liner boat only the deck in a rolled edge boat is made from a sheet of wood or synthetic material with layers of resin and glass usually on top of that. Stringers, foam and hull are the same in other aspects. I think you might be surprised.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

trouthammer said:


> naw, not stirring the pot just wondering if they meant the hull Chris had that he bought from Eric then sold it to FatCat. Because if that was the one they were referring to they are talking out there ***.
> 
> Just a note on the liner issue. When Blazer Bay (Florida) really started pumping their boats in Corpus one of the FIRST things the guides did was convince them to dump the liner. Its a fishing boat and while liners are pretty they add weight.


Yeah, that was the hull I was talking about. SCB sold it to Chris, I didn't know he sold it to Fat Cat. I thought he make it into the HO or Magnum. I didn't want to name names in case I was wrong. Looks like I was.

Regardless of where it ended up, it still answers the question - "what if it does not live up to the SCB name?" Answer - Eric sells it and go back the the drawing board.


----------



## trouthammer

Copano/Aransas said:


> Hello page 10.  BTW Trout hammer nice sled, saw it the other day in AP.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Its getting a 350...gonna be interesting.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

trouthammer said:


> Thanks, Its getting a 350...gonna be interesting.


O yeah!! I want details about this, PM me or start another thread, don't want to derail this one more. I think this one derailed a long time ago though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durtjunkee

Depend Undergarments have liners....boats made for wade fishing do not.

One you throw away after use....the other you have to clean.


----------



## bigrebar

Now I'm confused. Is the SCB Stingray a liner or liner cap or not? I've ridden in one, I just thought that it was a liner type boat. Guess I had one too many brewskies that day? But the finish on the floor don't look anything like a Haynie or Shoalwater, more like a Shallow sport. 

And please, not trying to say good or bad about any, just looking for clarification.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I bought a linered nautic star. it will outfish anything on the water. 

I put sodas and pickled sardines in the hatches to keep them dry


----------



## trouthammer

Kyle 1974 said:


> I bought a linered nautic star. it will outfish anything on the water.
> 
> I put sodas and pickled sardines in the hatches to keep them dry


Where do you put your wine and cheese?:walkingsm


----------



## MackyMac

*Hello My Friend*



gaw623 said:


> I just read through 8 pages of peoples BS and did not see the boat yet!


Hello Gary,

How is the other side of the world? We miss ya!

Mac


----------



## Whipray

Durtjunkee said:


> Depend Undergarments have liners....boats made for wade fishing do not.
> 
> One you throw away after use....the other you have to clean.


I might need some depends after riding in an SCB with a 400 on the back.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

*Scb factory*

Here she is!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

trouthammer said:


> Where do you put your wine and cheese?:walkingsm


In the third 120Qt Yeti under the tournament seatsâ€¦Duh.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Lmao. This thread is great


----------



## kenny

RedXCross said:


> agh yes, the internet!


It does have it's moments.


----------



## Tejas Trucha

SCBs are still liner boats - at least the stingray is for sure. search this forum for 2013 SCB Stingray Build Up and look at the first set of pics when the cap is upside down before being put on the hull


----------



## Stuart

Tejas Trucha said:


> SCBs are still liner boats - at least the stingray is for sure. search this forum for 2013 SCB Stingray Build Up and look at the first set of pics when the cap is upside down before being put on the hull


Ssssssshhhhh, don't tell them that. Now they won't want one.


----------



## C.Hern5972

waiting on pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Whipray said:


> I might need some depends after riding in an SCB with a 400 on the back.


I needed some when i saw the price tag.


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't wait to see the finished product...no doubt SCB makes one of the finest rigs on the coast but for the time being I'll have to stick with my splatter coated, rolled edge, plastic lid JH and I'm fine with that


----------



## PHINS

Reynolds4 said:


> I can't wait to see the finished product...no doubt SCB makes one of the finest rigs on the coast but for the time being I'll have to stick with my splatter coated, rolled edge, plastic lid JH and I'm fine with that


Me too. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Got another sneak peak, they were on the water testing it yesterday, working out the final bugs.
Here it is guys!


----------



## DIHLON

bigfishtx said:


> Got another sneak peak, they were on the water testing it yesterday, working out the final bugs.
> Here it is guys!


Is he swatting a fish that is trying to jump in the livewell?


----------



## DSL_PWR

bigfishtx said:


> 9 pages of BS now!


and now 12 pages...


----------



## jdusek

Only three pages for me, you people should learn how to use your settings better. Why would you want to scroll through so many pages when you can adjust the amount of post per page and have just a few.

In any case I will be at rock the dock boats show so I will see it first hand.


----------



## trainwreck203

Pretty sure I saw this boat on 146 turning on to nasa 1. Looked in my rear view as I went by and saw a 400hp hanging on the back. Guessing they were going to run it so hopefully we'll see more pics soon.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Testing*

Rain ran me in for now. Took this pic before it hit. 
400R is strong


----------



## theyallbreak

looks good as always looks pretty wide, don't worry about the rain it doesn't hurt at 80 lol


----------



## Stuart

Looks good. I like the liner.


----------



## RedXCross

Very nice Eric.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Prop change*

.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Pic*

.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB SV-22 / Mercury Racing 400R*

.


----------



## efish

wow sweet looking boat great job as always Scb


----------



## Im Headed South

Awesome work Eric, can't imagine what that beast sounded like turning 7000 rpms. Definitely some room to gain with prop adjustments, I know you've seen the chatter about the power curve on the 400 so propping should be interesting. You going to request a labbed 36 lol.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Scb sv-22 / 400r*

.


----------



## Hou-Chap

Dig it. More pics. 400r F22, now that would be on like a fat kid at the buffet.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Sv-22 / 400r*

Pic


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SV-22 Bow Shot*

.


----------



## ShallowRed

Awesome Work Eric


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Mercury Racing 400R*

The real deal.


----------



## efish

very mean looking boat and THAT ENGINE AHHHHH


----------



## bigfishtx

Love the lines of the new boat. Really nice.


----------



## bjmillet

It's a Florida Skiff on Texas sized steroids. Awesome.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Wow. Awesome.

What is the length. Looks like 24. Looks like it would slice waves.


----------



## cxjcherokec

Based on the SV-22 decals I'd go with 22'


----------



## hornsfan

Very nice Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whipray

man, that is something else. My kids don't REALLY need a pool, right? 

How many orders you got so far? I bet it's quite a few.


----------



## t-tung

McNasty


----------



## skeeter77346

Flat Wicked machine there Eric! 

Congrats on a the new addition to the SCB stable.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Thank you 2cool. 

I'll post complete thread, w full specs & info about this boat once all testing, pics & vids are complete. We are currently build a Sold Black one & a Soid Medium Grey one. Both getting 400R power. 
Also underconstruction is a SR 255 Widebody w 400R.

SCB Factory


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki

Not only can the SCB shrink the bays, now it can flatten the bigger water too. Nice work!!!


----------



## bigheadboo

Engine weight is the same as the Verado 300. The 400R will be offered in 20-, 25- and 30-inch shaft lengths with either the Verado 5.44-inch gearcase or the Sport Master, with or without cambered skeg, in right and left rotations. For single-engine applications a non-Joy Stick cambered Sport Master is available in 20- and 25-inch length and right-hand rotation only. MSRP for the Verado 400R ranges from ****$31,530 to $36,120**** with a two-year warranty (compared to three years for the Verado 300). The 400R is available in Phantom Black and Cold Fusion White with blue Merc Racing graphics. Blue accent stripes will be shipped with the motor but not applied, and six alternate-color accent stripes will be sold separately.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*Nice job Eric !!!! Good looki'n sled !!!*

*Danny*


----------



## DIHLON

Whipray said:


> man, that is something else. My kids don't REALLY need a pool, right?
> 
> How many orders you got so far? I bet it's quite a few.


 I was thinking similar except I was thinking "My kids don't REALLY need to go to college right?"


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Fast*

80mph w 60+ gal fuel load. Boat will hold 74gal.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Idk why pics are sideways


----------



## Copano/Aransas

scb factory said:


> Idk why pics are sideways


Here ya go Eric, Sweet boat good job!!


----------



## Kyle 1974

scb factory said:


> 80mph w 60+ gal fuel load. Boat will hold 74gal.


This is misleading. We need to see the standard 2cool speed test done with one person, 1 life jacket, and 1.3 gallons of gas.

In 4-5 footers.


----------



## clu35

How do get those readings on the garmin I like that


----------



## theyallbreak

Eric what do you think the boat will do with a 250 are 300 pro xs


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Sv-22 / 400r*

Hope to get light and find perfect water for big numbers this weekend. Also plan to run some big stuff like it's built for.

400R is the real deal.

SCB Factory


----------



## theyallbreak

Nothing on a guess with a 250 are 300 xs


----------



## Smackdaddy53

theyallbreak said:


> Nothing on a guess with a 250 are 300 xs


Definitely won't look as stern heavy.


----------



## ESCB Factory

theyallbreak said:


> Eric what do you think the boat will do with a 250 are 300 pro xs


I estimate
250 ProXS 63-68
300XS 68-73


----------



## ESCB Factory

We could move CG to sit more flat w the 400R, but may come at cost of some top end speed.


----------



## theyallbreak

scb factory said:


> I estimate
> 250 ProXS 63-68
> 300XS 68-73


Thanks Eric!


----------



## bigfishtx

Do you offer a different console (bigger taller) with leaning post and Yamaha SHO power?


----------



## ESCB Factory

bigfishtx said:


> Do you offer a different console (bigger taller) with leaning post and Yamaha SHO power?


Yes.can set up per spec.


----------



## ut755ln

How much of the Lake and Bay hull was changed?


----------



## Stuart

Morada 22.


----------



## gonefishing2

*Aa*

Good question. i doubt the hull was changed much, I would bet Eric just put his custom touches on the cap/deck


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB / IslaMorada Boatworks*

Yes. SCB & IslaMorada have an arrangement on the 22 Morada hull design, and possibly other ideas coming.

East Coast meets 3rd Coast. Best of the Best.

Stay tuned.

SCB Factory


----------



## ut755ln

Stuart said:


> Morada 22.


I called it a Lake and Bay because Morada bought the molds. I don't remember the boats being this quick and was wondering if the hull was tweeked a little or if it is just improved engine tech, the flat scb topcap and bubble console.


----------



## theyallbreak

it has 400 hp on the back ^^^^


----------



## ut755ln

theyallbreak said:


> it has 400 hp on the back ^^^^


I know, they also answered how fast they would be with a 250 and 300....


----------



## ESCB Factory

The SV-22 is based on a bare Morada hull w stringers. We take the build from there, by installing bulkheads, setting the fuel tank, CG/Balance, installing our SV-22 deck & SCB consoles.

This concept of IslaMorada/SCB derived boats could expand to the 20' Boca & the Morada 24, if there is a demand & Motada & SCB can be profitable doing it. 

We are very much interested in a win/win arragment & our customers will have access to some very nice products. 

Come to Rock the Dock next weekend to meet w/ me & Tom Gordon of IslaMorada Boatworks to check out the SV-22 & ather current SCB models,as well as a 24 Morada.

Also onsight in the SCB booth will be Josh Finch of Full Throttle Boatworks to help demo, talk SCB & props, as well as other SCB owners.

Eric Simmons


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Scb sv-22*

Deck view


----------



## C.Hern5972

scb factory said:


> The SV-22 is based on a bare Morada hull w stringers. We take the build from there, by installing bulkheads, setting the fuel tank, CG/Balance, installing our SV-22 deck & SCB consoles.
> 
> This concept of IslaMorada/SCB derived boats could expand to the 20' Boca & the Morada 24, if there is a demand & Motada & SCB can be profitable doing it.
> 
> We are very much interested in a win/win arragment & our customers will have access to some very nice products.
> 
> *Come to Rock the Dock next weekend to meet w/ me & Tom Gordon of IslaMorada Boatworks to check out the SV-22 & ather current SCB models,as well as a 24 Morada*.
> 
> Also onsight in the SCB booth will be Josh Finch of Full Throttle Boatworks to help demo, talk SCB & props, as well as other SCB owners.
> 
> Eric Simmons


 Kemah?? 
Im very interested


----------



## trouthammer

C.Hern5972 said:


> Kemah??
> Im very interested


Nope, Aransas Pass
http://www.redfishbayboathouse.com/#!rock-the-dock/c1jh6


----------



## reedkj

reminds me of a old school Champion, being so *** heavy. Will it air out like one?
http://www.bassboatcentral.com/Championpics/181Champ2.jpg

or is it designed to run with less trim, nose down?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Rock the Dock*

.


----------



## Whipray

scb factory said:


> The SV-22 is based on a bare Morada hull w stringers. We take the build from there, by installing bulkheads, setting the fuel tank, CG/Balance, installing our SV-22 deck & SCB consoles.
> 
> This concept of IslaMorada/SCB derived boats could expand to the 20' Boca & the Morada 24, if there is a demand & Motada & SCB can be profitable doing it.
> 
> We are very much interested in a win/win arragment & our customers will have access to some very nice products.
> 
> Come to Rock the Dock next weekend to meet w/ me & Tom Gordon of IslaMorada Boatworks to check out the SV-22 & ather current SCB models,as well as a 24 Morada.
> 
> Also onsight in the SCB booth will be Josh Finch of Full Throttle Boatworks to help demo, talk SCB & props, as well as other SCB owners.
> 
> Eric Simmons


I got to talk to Tom a couple of times when I bought my Hells Bay Whipray. He was running the shop at the time (the first time) and he is a meticulous and detail oriented guy. Sounds like you guys have put together a dream team, and I'm sure the boat reflects that....Now let me see how much money is in my change jar.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB SV-22 / Mercury Racing 400R*

Seeing low 80's now that I have some seat time. Merc Racing building a prop for us that may get a few more mph, just for fun.
SCB Factory


----------



## trouthammer

scb factory said:


> Seeing low 80's now that I have some seat time. Merc Racing building a prop for us that may get a few more mph, just for fun.
> SCB Factory


What does it draft and how much fuel was in it? That one pic makes it squat quite a bit in the back but it was trimmed all the way up to I guess change props.


----------



## TexasBucker

Sweet! Love the pimped out truck also!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Sv-22 / 400r*

Pic


----------



## ESCB Factory

All speeds have had 50-70 gal fuel loads. Boat holds 70 gal.

This boat runs strong.

Have not actually measured draft yet, but it's not squating as much as you may think.

Look at the "SCB" logo while on trailer compared to in water. This is a triple step hulll, and that can appear to squat more than it actually is, also the bow is light so it floats high.


----------



## fattyflattie

Jerry-rigged said:


> Yeah, that was the hull I was talking about. SCB sold it to Chris, I didn't know he sold it to Fat Cat. I thought he make it into the HO or Magnum. I didn't want to name names in case I was wrong. Looks like I was.
> 
> Regardless of where it ended up, it still answers the question - "what if it does not live up to the SCB name?" Answer - Eric sells it and go back the the drawing board.


Did you feel dumber when you found out didnt know anything about the first hull, the "reject", or when you found out this is a Boca you could have bought 10 years ago with a massive motor bolted on it? By back to the drawing board did you mean "cherry pick existing hull"?

I wonder what Fatcat's (a sponsor iirc) "reject" hull is going to run when they slap a 400 on it? IIRC the one they built for Chris was running about the same as this one is predicted to with a 300xs, low-mid 70's.

Suprised how close the #'s are between this rig and the new carbon fiber YF 24' with the 400. Also sounds like it's possibly got a few mphs on the Morada?

You cant deny this is one sexy rig. 22' LB's were always complimented on their rides as well. Cool addition to the line and I'm sure they will sell like crazy, especially to guys that dont want to have to drag their rig back to south fla anytime something comes up. Eric going to have to build another shop to keep up.


----------



## SCB Girl

I want to thank all of our crew that has made Eric's vision into what it is today. We have a wonderful crew, with a wonderful leader, and that is what makes SCB what it is! Babe great job on the SV-22, it is truly bad a**!

P.S. You guy's crack me up with all your trash talking and post that has nothing to do with the thread you are on! It makes for fun reading. 

"Serious Performance For Serious Anglers"!


----------



## Durtjunkee

We talk trash because we cant post pics of boobs!


----------



## Trim-Happy

Scb girl I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds it funny to read these threads. Witch is why I don't post on here much anymore. Not sure why every time a thread gets derailed yall want to post pic of girls but not my call. 

Back to the topic. Eric and the guys yall did a great job on the boat. And you couldn't have picked a better guy (Tom) to bring on board your Business. I'm sure yall will become a powerhouse team. One of these days I'm going to have to swing by the shop and see the art work.


----------



## das7777

SCB Girl said:


> I want to thank all of our crew that has made Eric's vision into what it is today. We have a wonderful crew, with a wonderful leader, and that is what makes SCB what it is! Babe great job on the SV-22, it is truly bad a**!
> 
> P.S. You guy's crack me up with all your trash talking and post that has nothing to do with the thread you are on! It makes for fun reading.
> 
> "Serious Performance For Serious Anglers"!


 Eric and crew did a great job on the SV-22... I hope it's just the beginning of great things to come!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc

Id like to see one of these in either the 22 or 24 and a 400r set up like this boat.


----------



## BigBuckCK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emed

Just passed about 5 or 6 SCB's about 30 minutes ago near Wharton. I assume they are headed to POC or further south. Those things look fast just sitting on the trailer.


----------



## emed

Just saw the post above...makes sense now... duh


----------



## Im Headed South

Headed South to RTD.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Im Headed South said:


> Headed South to RTD.


Sweet!! You towing one ? I assume so by the pic.


----------



## RKJ

Saw them on Beltway 8 right before noon. All in the fast lane...........JUST WHERE THEY SHOULD BE.


----------



## spooksupeRipple

Git r Dun


----------



## Poco Bueno

Sweet looking boat!! Maybe one day.

Ray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972

porkchoplc said:


> Id like to see one of these in either the 22 or 24 and a 400r set up like this boat.


 love that set up


----------



## fattyflattie

SCB Factory,

Any plans on a deck layout with rod lockers for the SV 22?

Would be great if the demand for the 24 picks up as well. Islamorada doing some really good good stuff, all y'all are raising the bar. Good for everyone, except for some bank accounts I guess.


----------



## bigfishtx

WELL??? No reports from anyone on how the new boat performed?


----------



## cxjcherokec

Sits a little ***** heavy but what would you expect out of a 22' boat with 635lbs hanging off it. Of course all the boats were rigged light with no accessories for speed. I was amazed and how much Draft I gained just removing my TM, front seat and all my spare gear. Just goes to show where and how much weight and drag can effect the handling and performance of a boat.


----------



## cxjcherokec

The wife and 3 friends rode it to 78mph. Said it rode great and scared them


----------



## Im Headed South

bigfishtx said:


> WELL??? No reports from anyone on how the new boat performed?


Like a beast, cruising along at 7000+ rpms was different for sure. The hull is very stable at all speeds, we took it out across the open bay in a pretty good chop and it ate it up just as well if not better than my past HO's did. The thing turns like your on a roller coaster, we pushed it pretty good Friday to see what it would do prior to running demo's with it and Eric turned it running 65+ and it was amazing, turned flat, no sliding, no blowing out, and we were headed back where we came from, was really unbelievable. I predict the hull is going to be huge hit, especially with the guys that fish in big open bays. The 400R/Wide Body combo was just as impressive, that engine was made for that hull. We took it out across the same open water and I've never been in a bay boat that rode like in rough water. The waiting list for all of them kept getting longer as the weekend went along, if you get on it now you may get yours by next year's RTD, maybe


----------



## ShallowRed

Im Headed South said:


> Like a beast, cruising along at 7000+ rpms was different for sure. The hull is very stable at all speeds, we took it out across the open bay in a pretty good chop and it ate it up just as well if not better than my past HO's did. The thing turns like your on a roller coaster, we pushed it pretty good Friday to see what it would do prior to running demo's with it and Eric turned it running 65+ and it was amazing, turned flat, no sliding, no blowing out, and we were headed back where we came from, was really unbelievable. I predict the hull is going to be huge hit, especially with the guys that fish in big open bays. The 400R/Wide Body combo was just as impressive, that engine was made for that hull. We took it out across the same open water and I've never been in a bay boat that rode like in rough water. The waiting list for all of them kept getting longer as the weekend went along, if you get on it now you may get yours by next year's RTD, maybe


I second that from experience the V turned out awesome and will turn around at 65mph.

The wide body offers IMO the best fishing platform of any boat from rough water to shallow water it does it all.


----------



## jcambron3P

*SV-22*

I was able to test ride in the SV-22 yesterday. Stiff winds out of the East across Galveston Bay out of Kemah. White capping in the bay and a little confused. I would not have run my Stingray unless I was in a Tournament. It would have hurt to much. The boat is going to be outstanding in the Trinity, Galveston, and Sabine bay systems. Boat had 35 gallons of fuel so not set up light. Went into head seas, boat tracked straight no jarring from hitting the caps or drops into the trough. Easily ran up to 80.1 ran out of prop.. hitting rev limiter 7100rpm. Boat felt extremely stable at speed, absolutely no chine walk or uneasy feeling in the seat. Amazing to see a boat of this size do figure 8's at 65. Good thing it has the bolstered seats in it or you would have a hard time staying in it. The boat stayed on plane down to 16-17 mph with the motor jacked all the way up and the nose of the Sports Master piercing the surface. Running the boat at 4500rpm 3.9 mpg 50mph. Even above 6500 rpm the motor is almost 2 mpg and running over 70 mph. Needless to the 400r is a beast Mercury has certainly done their home work delivered an outstanding performance platform. When I can get an extra 2' on the boat it will replace my Stingray!


----------



## Trinitybaynovice

how does it handle the bay waters?


----------



## madbayrunner

I had a three day fish trip in a 24 SCB , it was fast but did not handle the chop and very and I think it lacked dry storage. for $100k i'll pass


----------



## das7777

Not sure what you mean by not handling the chop, my 24' runs smooth in the chop plus the storage on it is very dry. And I'm glad it wasn't a $100k because my wife wouldn't have let me get it! LOL


----------



## jcambron3P

Trinitybaynovice said:


> how does it handle the bay waters?


It handled the bay extremely well. The ride is extremely dry. You can trim the nose down and plow through the bay with out any problems At 50+ I might add. The boat tracks smooth through the slop.


----------



## letsgofishbro

das7777 said:


> Not sure what you mean by not handling the chop, my 24' runs smooth in the chop plus the storage on it is very dry. And I'm glad it wasn't a $100k because my wife wouldn't have let me get it! LOL


You missed the memo and are speaking of the wrong boat sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das7777

No missed memo, he said he fished on a 24 SCB and it didn't handle the chop very well, plus it didn't have dry storage... not sure what memo you are talking about. Just stated how my 24 SCB performed.


----------



## blaze 'em

What "24" scb model are you talking about?


----------



## letsgofishbro

Somehow I quoted the wrong post meant to quote madbayrunners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Sv-22/400r*

Update:

I see 37-38gph at wot @ 80+ mph. (~2mpg)

Throttle back to 63-65 mph around 18gph. (~3.7mpg)

I'm avg around 2.7 mph, but I drive fast a lot. Lol
25-26" props.

Still testing props, and just received a Lab Finished version this week. Looking for Mid-80's. We see.

All that, And it catches fish.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB SV-22 / Mercury Racing 400R*

Super boat status.


----------



## go shallower

Dang all this to catch redfish.sad3sm


----------



## fattyflattie

Im Headed South said:


> The hull is very stable at all speeds, we took it out across the open bay in a pretty good chop and it ate it up just as well if not better than my past HO's did.


Probably more like a mix between a Hatteras and the USS Ronald Reagan am I right!!1!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SV-22 / Mercury Racing 400R - Tourney Proven*

Jimmy Lloyd has been running our demo SV-22/400R in the a few Redfish events lately with great results.

From Sight Casting LA Marsh Ponds, to Open Water and Jetty - the SCB SV-22 is proving to be a versatile, fast, stable, smooth & dry platform.

The 400R is impressing everyone w the smooth quiet power, fuel economy, digital controls and power steering.

SCB Factory

Link to video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155726440325464


----------



## CLIMAX

Hey Brother if you are down here and it is running well.Kory and I will be on the water all day tomorrow lets see what it really has.We are ready meet you at 37 lets do it


----------



## fishin shallow

Oh my. I smell a challenge


----------



## Watersoul

Looks like I am going to be working a few extra months. Get me a retirement gift.


----------



## TheRealFatCatBoats

It's the real deal. 26' HV. We are propping today at Marker 37. Come on down.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory

We have been our SV-22/400R running low 80's on the rev limit for months now.

Welcome to the party.


----------



## CLIMAX

Cool we broke nintey today on the twenty six bet I put in the triple digits tomorrow on the twenty four now we are going to put it on the cat come and see Kory and I and welcome to our world but you do know the Black ***** has been 142 Ask Coulter Bring It


----------



## jl8200

So that's a 26 foot boat vs a 22 foot boat doing low 80's with the same engine? Pretty impressive!


----------



## Blue Fury

TheRealFatCatBoats said:


> It's the real deal. 26' HV. We are propping today at Marker 37. Come on down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Can you put twin 300XS mercurys on the 26? If so, I just get that over an offshore boat.. haha


----------



## cxjcherokec

Fat cat has a 38' deep V in the works right now


----------



## Big Bay

Speaking of going fast, exactly how fast did that 22 stingray go with the 400R? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit

To bad you'd never recieve it.http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1542594. Looks like these guys are getting in the business of useing other peoples money for there own research. No thanks.


----------



## CLIMAX

Putting big twins on the twenty one as we speak.


----------



## wrecking90

Fat cat needs to put more stuff about his boats on his own threads. Seems as if he is always trying to jack Eric's threads.


----------



## Rooster 1

Thats way to fast for me on the water.


----------



## Gilbert

muney pit said:


> To bad you'd never recieve it.http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1542594. Looks like these guys are getting in the business of useing other peoples money for there own research. No thanks.


to bad that thread got deleted. was anything ever said about the 100% paid for boat that he was still waiting over a year for?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB*



Gilbert said:


> to bad that thread got deleted. was anything ever said about the 100% paid for boat that he was still waiting over a year for?


Did not see thread, and not sure of motive or source.

It has been SCB policy for 13 years now to require a $1,500 Deposit to Secure a Production Slot.

Financing: All SCB needs to start build is Loan Approval Letter from Bank w/ Drafting Instructions
Cash: We take in (3) Installments - 1. At Start of Build, 2. Once Moved to Rigging, 3. Once Complete.

If one wishes to put more down than our Requirements for personal reasons, that is allowed.
These are Custom Built Boats - Delivery Schedules will and most often change, do to unknowns.

That's it.

On another note:
After 13 years of building this company & brand, I & my family are humbled that our demand is what it is today.

SCB Ownership & Resale Value borders on a being Sound Investment. This is not by accident and we have works very hard to make this happen for the health of SCB and our ever growing list of Proud Customers.

Hope all have a great weekend!

BTW, Today, we delivered a nasty SCB SR Widebody / Mercury Racing 400R today...but that another SCB tread that I'm about to post!

Eric Simmons - SCB Factory


----------



## CLIMAX

Ask my brother in law Dean Davenport about the very first wide body


----------



## bigfishtx

So the wait for an SCB is now 15 months?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*1st Widebody in test mode.*

Rocking w/ 300XS & 70+. 
Prior to final build out per spec.


----------



## fuzzie

bigfishtx said:


> So the wait for an SCB is now 15 months?


We just put our deposit down for a SR and the wait is 6 months. I believe Eric said the wait for a Recon was around the 12 month time frame. Hard to argue the fact that he is on top of the game right now so the 6 month wait is worth it to me in the end.


----------



## cxjcherokec

My boss and his brother just ordered a baby blue recon a few weeks ago and it was at 10 months. There's a waiting list for a reason.


----------



## bigfishtx

fuzzie said:


> We just put our deposit down for a SR and the wait is 6 months. I believe Eric said the wait for a Recon was around the 12 month time frame. Hard to argue the fact that he is on top of the game right now so the 6 month wait is worth it to me in the end.


6 mo is reasonable, about the same as Dargel and Shallow Sport. I was asking because of the guy that was over 1 year waiting on one.


----------



## fuzzie

bigfishtx said:


> 6 mo is reasonable, about the same as Dargel and Shallow Sport. I was asking because of the guy that was over 1 year waiting on one.


Who knows man. You know how the interweb goes. Lots of people talk but 99% dont really know what the hell they are talking about nor the full story. Eric was upfront with us and I can appreciate that. I anticipate a smooth process and am excited to do some fishing/cruising out of the new beast!


----------



## BretE

fuzzie said:


> Who knows man. You know how the interweb goes. Lots of people talk but 99% dont really know what the hell they are talking about nor the full story. Eric was upfront with us and I can appreciate that. I anticipate a smooth process and am excited to do some fishing/cruising out of the new beast!


Good luck......only two boats I'd own at this point, the JH I have and an SCB I'm considering in the future. I have to admit I do have a slight bit of concern now.


----------

